# HZXT KRAKEN x41 oder x61



## bullebernd79 (12. November 2014)

Hallo 

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den beiden Wasserkühlungen? Bin überlegen mir so ein zuzulegen bin aber noch etwas unentschlossen. 
Habe momentan (seit knapp 1,5 Jahren) ein corsair h60i 2013 wo die Pumpe jetzt anfängt zurattern und diese werde ich reklamieren. 
Mit der Kühlleistung der H60i bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.....

Zu kühlen ist ein i7 4790k@stock in einem Anidees Ai7 windowed


----------



## Fox2010 (12. November 2014)

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » RAIJINTEK Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm

Würd ich lieber sowas nehmen, kannste nachfüllen und reinigen, farbe ist auch dabei und laut tests was man so findet ist das Ding nicht übel und erweiterbar, sollte bald erscheinen, der Preis ist auch gut.
Wa da auch schon am grübeln obwohls nicht lohnt den Noctua raus zu werfen


----------



## Bullebernd (12. November 2014)

Die hab ich mir auch schon mal angesehen aber das mit dem Befüllen und so mag ich irgendwie nicht so recht aber sonst scheint das ne feine Sache zusein.....
Tests von dem Teil sind auch nicht so schlecht


----------



## WaldemarE (14. November 2014)

Wie wäre es damit was besseres findest du nicht Swiftech H240X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit


----------



## Wayn3 (14. November 2014)

Besitze den Kraken X41.
Liegt hier seit Monaten rum, da ich auf das Corsair HG10 warte. 
Kann dir also leider nichts zur Leistung/ Lautstärke sagen.
Verarbeitung sieht ok aus. 6 Jahre Garantie sind natürlich ein Traum! 
MfG


----------



## Bullebernd (15. November 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit was besseres findest du nicht Swiftech H240X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit



Leider wird da mein Gehäuse wohl doch zu klein sein.... Anidees AI 7

Bin halt so unentschlossen zwischen den beiden..... ob die x41 auch reichen würde


----------



## Wayn3 (23. November 2014)

X41 sollte locker reichen
Kühlt meine R9 290 entspannt


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. November 2014)

Wayn3 schrieb:


> X41 sollte locker reichen
> Kühlt meine R9 290 entspannt


 
Mich interessieren deine Erfahrungen dazu: Welche R9 290 verwendest du? Wie fallen die GPU- und VRM Temperaturen aus? Welche Lüfterdrehzahl hast du unter Spielelast?


----------



## Wayn3 (25. November 2014)

Ich besitze eine Asus R9 290-4GD5, die noch @stock läuft.
GPU-Temp nach dem Valley Benchmark war 52°C, VRM1 bei 61°C VRM2 bei 55°C [Idle 34 (Core), 33(VRM1), 46(VRM2)].
Die Lüfterdrehzahl war 900rpm (silent-Preset) und die Pumpe hatte 2640rpm.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2014)

Die 52°C der GPU sind eine Bestätigung der bisherigen Reviews, aber die 61°C VRM1 sind richtig gut. Hast du eigentlich die Corsair HG10 oder die Kraken G10 im Einsatz?


----------



## Wayn3 (26. November 2014)

Das Corsair HG10
MfG


----------

